# Worms on Java Fern Leaves



## lathamc (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank with an anubias nana, dwarf hair grass, and a java fern. All seem to be growing well, but this morning I woke up and found something that resembled a worm growing out of the tips of two of the leaves of the java fern. They were not moving, however.

Is this something I should be concerned about? What is it?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Pictures? Impossible to say without a picture of it.


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

They are the roots of baby java ferns. They will grow off the bigger leaves.


----------



## lathamc (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry! I meant to post the picture.


----------



## duskydolphin (Oct 30, 2013)

Yup, looking like roots to me. Freaked me out the first time I noticed them on my Java Fern.


----------



## lathamc (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks! That's great! So glad it's not anything bad!


----------

